# Anyone who went from GTi - Beetle or Beetle - GTi???



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Who here has gone from a GTi to a Beetle, or the other way around? I have a 2012 GTi 6mt and and REALLY thinking about looking for a Beetle Turbo. Just want to hear from people who have done the same and why. Are you happy with the decision? What do you like better or worse than the GTi? There are so many GTi's running around I really just want something different and I love the way the new Beetles look. Thanks for any input folks!opcorn::beer:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

GTI? Psch child's play. r32 to beetle turbo son!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

I had a MkV and then a MkVI GTI before my Beetle Turbo. All three 6mt. I don't regret it at all. The GTIs were obviously awesome but I love my Beetle just as much. Speaking in stock terms the Beetle is just as fast with a little softer suspension but I think its more of a fun car overall. I used to think I got a lot of comments on my GTIs...had no idea. Get ready for strangers to talk to you!




AGLI2NV said:


> Who here has gone from a GTi to a Beetle, or the other way around? I have a 2012 GTi 6mt and and REALLY thinking about looking for a Beetle Turbo. Just want to hear from people who have done the same and why. Are you happy with the decision? What do you like better or worse than the GTi? There are so many GTi's running around I really just want something different and I love the way the new Beetles look. Thanks for any input folks!opcorn::beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTI's have shorter gears in the manual transmission so that's one thing I can't stand coming from a mkv gti but I've learned to deal with it. Other than that the beetle just isn't as tight in the corners as the gti, but simple suspension swap and you're golden there.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

had a 6SP 08 GTI APR Stage 2.. now the Beetle DSG and all stock.... and i miss the stick shift every now and then..


the back seats in the Beetle can only sit for 2 people and the leg room, head room and the trunk are alot smaller than the GTI, and for some reason i can never get the same sitting position as the GTI in the Beetle...


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I went from '07 GTI to '08 R32 to '13 Beetle R-line. 

I like the exterior styling a lot more on the Beetle, it looks like nothing else on the road (other than Beetles of course)...and suspension can be tweaked fairly inexpensively. I have a GTI sway bar going in the rear of my Beetle pretty soon here, along with H&R springs. Drivetrain is very similar to my '07 GTI...I had APR stage I tuning, cold air intake, short shifter, sound tube delete and a resonator delete...so my completely stock Beetle is a bit more civilized (for now) than the GTI when I sold it. 

The Beetle got around decently in the snow this year both on the Continental 19" wheel/tire combo and with a set of 16" snow tires I picked up mid-winter, but I do confess that I miss wookiee sounds and snow-nuts with the R32. If my R32 had been a manual transmission, I'd have probably kept that car until the wheels rusted off. 

To be honest, I've been trying to trade my Beetle for a Focus ST though. I've got one kid who is old enough to schlep himself into the back when we all go in the Beetle as a family who is 5'2", but I have a baby on the way, so 4 doors is appealing. The resale on the Beetle has been preventing me from making a move so soon after purchase though. $5,000 of down payment disappeared into depreciation immediately.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks to all so far! Great input! I'm single, no kids, so if I didn't have a back seat at all, I still wouldn't care lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

I had an '09 GTI before I got my '12 turbo and I love it. It's a bit softer than the GTI in every aspect but I think it has allot of things going for it. Just a couple of suspension tweeks and your practically on the same level. The key is that I knew it would be dumbed down from the factory and I knew what things I had to change on it. I love the look of the Beetle and it's feels great to help it reach its true potential and get it the respect it deserves.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

one thing for sure is the Beetle will turn heads alot more often than the GTI


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again folks! I agree about turning more heads. I would be lying if i said i wasn't excited every time someone stopped to look at my car.... A few years back when i got my MKVI, people would def stop and say nice things. Now though, people just seem to look and say to themselves "another modded GTi"........ At least the Beetle is different. I really like the new styling and i don't track my car enough to care about the gearing and suspension differences (although a tune and coilovers will be done ASAP). As of right now, i have an email in about a used 2013 Beetle. No idea what "package" it is but i do know the following:

2013 Red beetle turbo
19" wheels (think most do???)
6MT
Leather 
Sunroof
HID's
Nav
Fender Audio
A whopping 4,000 miles on the odometer.

Oh and it says TURBO at the bottom of the doors and the roof is Black.

What "model" Beetle would this be and what seems like a fair price to pay????


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

19" wheels are the option wheel for the turbo beetles. Sounds like a fully loaded manual. I'm sure it's a nice car

posted using tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Do they all have a black roof? Sorry for the newb questions. I don't want a ghetto painted roof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

AGLI2NV said:


> Thanks again folks! I agree about turning more heads. I would be lying if i said i wasn't excited every time someone stopped to look at my car.... A few years back when i got my MKVI, people would def stop and say nice things. Now though, people just seem to look and say to themselves "another modded GTi"........ At least the Beetle is different. I really like the new styling and i don't track my car enough to care about the gearing and suspension differences (although a tune and coilovers will be done ASAP). As of right now, i have an email in about a used 2013 Beetle. No idea what "package" it is but i do know the following:
> 
> 2013 Red beetle turbo
> 19" wheels (think most do???)
> ...


loaded manual? $22k. I bought a loaded 2012 DSG for 30, then a CPO loaded 2012 DSG for 24. about that depreciation cliff lol


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

This one is advertised for $21. I'm excited. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a sweet deal. You're getting last year's $31k Beetle at a $10k/4k mile discount. I know I should've held off for a CPO.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I may have to carry over a grand from my current loan. Not really a big deal though. I'll be real happy with a beetle. Plus, my Gti is a base, so I'm getting sunroof, mfsw, hid's, nav, and leather as a bonus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Do it you'll love it and years of free maintenance and almost five years of warranty will make it so much better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

AGLI2NV said:


> Thanks again folks! I agree about turning more heads. I would be lying if i said i wasn't excited every time someone stopped to look at my car.... A few years back when i got my MKVI, people would def stop and say nice things. Now though, people just seem to look and say to themselves "another modded GTi"........ At least the Beetle is different. I really like the new styling and i don't track my car enough to care about the gearing and suspension differences (although a tune and coilovers will be done ASAP). As of right now, i have an email in about a used 2013 Beetle. No idea what "package" it is but i do know the following:
> 
> 2013 Red beetle turbo
> 19" wheels (think most do???)
> ...





AGLI2NV said:


> Do they all have a black roof? Sorry for the newb questions. I don't want a ghetto painted roof
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AGLI2NV said:


> This one is advertised for $21. I'm excited. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YOU'RE GOING TO BUY MY CAR!!!!! 

I know the EXACT car you are trying to buy. DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! I've been watching it ever since it hit autotrader. EXCELLENT deal. I can't buy now, so if someone here can pick that car up for that ridiculously low price then that's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Also, I hate you.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I really want to go look at it. It's 4 hours away though. And if they throw some ****ty number for a trade on my car, I'll be pissed. Debating on whether or not to make the trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> I really want to go look at it. It's 4 hours away though. And if they throw some ****ty number for a trade on my car, I'll be pissed. Debating on whether or not to make the trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send a message to the dealer ahead and get a trade-in quote estimate. It sets you up with a relationship with a salesperson ahead, so you know what kind of salesperson you're working with.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> Send a message to the dealer ahead and get a trade-in quote estimate. It sets you up with a relationship with a salesperson ahead, so you know what kind of salesperson you're working with.


^ this. I bought my beetle entirely over text, drove four hours sight unseen, spent 10 minutes in the dealership and headed to a hotel for the night :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

AGLI2NV said:


> Do they all have a black roof? Sorry for the newb questions. I don't want a ghetto painted roof
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really not a "Black Roof" It's a Tinted Glass Roof/Sunroof. Only the ones with equipped sunroof have this "Black Roof" It's pretty nice but I am glad I didn't
get the Sunroof option on mine. I heard there is a lot of wind noise even with it closed and some had issues with leakage. But it does look cool. I like the black looking
Glass roof. Does the one you mentioned have the HID/LED option? More than likely it does since it came with the 19 inch Tornado wheels. I got a great deal on my
2012 Late Turbo Launch edition. It only had 1406 miles on the clock and the HID/LED headlights, the 19 inch Tornado wheels and the gauge cluster, expensive key fobs,
special mats and a trunk liner with those blocks to secure loose items and of course the Turbo graphics on the side. Everything else is pretty basic but I like it that way.
And for 17k out the door it was a bargain last year that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

IndyTTom said:


> It's really not a "Black Roof" It's a Tinted Glass Roof/Sunroof. Only the ones with equipped sunroof have this "Black Roof" It's pretty nice but I am glad I didn't
> get the Sunroof option on mine. I heard there is a lot of wind noise even with it closed and some had issues with leakage. But it does look cool. I like the black looking
> Glass roof. Does the one you mentioned have the HID/LED option? More than likely it does since it came with the 19 inch Tornado wheels. I got a great deal on my
> 2012 Late Turbo Launch edition. It only had 1406 miles on the clock and the HID/LED headlights, the 19 inch Tornado wheels and the gauge cluster, expensive key fobs,
> ...


The one he's looking at is a Sun, Sound, Nav model (xenons, 19" wheels, leather, nav, Fender, keyless entry/start, sunroof, etc). It is fully loaded and a steal at $21,000.


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

I' ve had 3 GTI's in the past. My wife wanted a Tig so I traded my MkVI in on that and took her brand new '13 fully loaded Beetle Turbo/DSG. As mentioned, the back seat has less room in the Beetle and it does at times tick/rattle/etc depending on the outside temps but overall the Beetle is a ton of fun. The DSG is definitely dumbed down a bit in the Beetle vs. a GTI but acceptable. Shifts in "D" are certainly a bit slower and its tuned for MPG's moreso than the GTI was so it seems to upshift very quickly. Fun is always just a flick away though in "M" mode. I've added the traction control "off" button, intake, catless SPM downpipe, and GIAC stage 2 "track" file and I'm very happy with this car as my daily driver. The stock Beetle exhaust sounds fabulous with the SPM catless downpipe. Nothing like a GTI with a catless DP. The GIAC file is also very impressive. I'm CEL free and the power and torque increase is simply amazing. Overall, the Beetle is really a blast to drive. :beer:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The one he's looking at is a Sun, Sound, Nav model (xenons, 19" wheels, leather, nav, Fender, keyless entry/start, sunroof, etc). It is fully loaded and a steal at $21,000.


WOW, that is a steal! That is easily a $35,000 Dollar car brand new. Hey, if he doesn't buy it I will


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

You guys are making it very hard not to drive out there tomorrow......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

IndyTTom said:


> WOW, that is a steal! That is easily a $35,000 Dollar car brand new. Hey, if he doesn't buy it I will


It's actually about $29/$30K new since it's not a DSG model.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

AGLI2NV said:


> You guys are making it very hard not to drive out there tomorrow......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! Or at least call the dealer and talk to them about the car. Feel them out...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Do it! Or at least call the dealer and talk to them about the car. Feel them out...


This^

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBeats (Apr 16, 2014)

AGLI2NV said:


> Who here has gone from a GTi to a Beetle, or the other way around? I have a 2012 GTi 6mt and and REALLY thinking about looking for a Beetle Turbo. Just want to hear from people who have done the same and why. Are you happy with the decision? What do you like better or worse than the GTi? There are so many GTi's running around I really just want something different and I love the way the new Beetles look. Thanks for any input folks!opcorn::beer:



I went from a 2011wrx sti to a 2013 turbo beetle and I'm loving every minute of it. Though sometimes I miss the awd and the torque of the sti. Then I look at my beetle and I don't miss it anymore.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BumbleBeats said:


> I went from a 2011wrx sti to a 2013 turbo beetle and I'm loving every minute of it. Though sometimes I miss the awd and the torque of the sti. Then I look at my beetle and I don't miss it anymore.


Get it tuned and you won't miss the torque any longer


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I made the call, doing financing and trade tonight. Will make the trek Monday if all goes well!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

:beer: Welcome to the cool guys club. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

AGLI2NV said:


> Well I made the call, doing financing and trade tonight. Will make the trek Monday if all goes well!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

AGLI2NV said:


> Well I made the call, doing financing and trade tonight. Will make the trek Monday if all goes well!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Hopefully it's the last weekend with my Gti. Gonna miss this little beast! On to bigger and better things with the beetle! Can't wait to own a optioned out VW! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

AGLI2NV said:


> Hopefully it's the last weekend with my Gti. Gonna miss this little beast! On to bigger and better things with the beetle! Can't wait to own a optioned out VW!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you trading your GTi or selling it? Looks like you put some money into it. Hope you are getting a fair price for it. 
What color is your Beetle? 
Send us some pics once you get it.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Beetle will be red. I can reuse the s3 short shifter and cold air intake on the beetle. The tail lights will be sold as well as my RML snowflakes ( summer wheels). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's the beetle I'm looking at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

So I got the call back. Looks like all the financing is approved and I'll be going from a base Gti to a fully optioned out beetle for $30 less a month. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, tomorrow im going on my 4 hour journey to pick up the Beetle. CAN NOT WAIT! I just wanted to extend a big thanks to all who have posted:thumbup:! Thank you for your support! I will post pictures ASAP tomorrow and if anyone is located between Philly and Pittsburgh and wants to meet up and say hello, ill be driving all day tomorrow! Have a good night and thanks again! Ill check back in tomorrow with Pics! Stay "tuned"! opcorn::beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> Well, tomorrow im going on my 4 hour journey to pick up the Beetle. CAN NOT WAIT! I just wanted to extend a big thanks to all who have posted:thumbup:! Thank you for your support! I will post pictures ASAP tomorrow and if anyone is located between Philly and Pittsburgh and wants to meet up and say hello, ill be driving all day tomorrow! Have a good night and thanks again! Ill check back in tomorrow with Pics! Stay "tuned"! opcorn::beer:


Congrats on the Bug! I'm in Harrisburg just off the turnpike that you'll most likely be using.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I used the turnpike the whole way here. $22 later lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> I used the turnpike the whole way here. $22 later lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cash or E-ZPass?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Cash lol. Almost done with financing. Should
Be out of here soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice! Safe travels!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

is this normal in the beetles? Gti never went above 210. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

slightly higher than what I normally run at, but it is getting warm out (finally) Have you been using the go pedal a lot? :laugh:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I had to see how it compared to the Gti. 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> Well I had to see how it compared to the Gti. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Gti is quicker for sure. I attribute it to the gearing though. Beetle has longer gears. Plus the 19's don't help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> is this normal in the beetles? Gti never went above 210.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in the summer mine is always above 210, sometimes with the ac running it hits 240

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with your assessment, GTIs are slightly faster due to the gearing. I'll never understand the gearing on my wifes DSG Turbo...

Congratulations, wife has the same car, but DSG, and paid 22k for hers as well (4k used too).


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Last picture and then I will start a thread of my own for my projects. Can't wait to order parts!! Who has done the stage 1 to this beast and how do you like it?? Any clutch issues with stage 1?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Last picture and then I will start a thread of my own for my projects. Can't wait to order parts!! Who has done the stage 1 to this beast and how do you like it?? Any clutch issues with stage 1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very rare to see clutch issues on stage 1, definitely on stage 2 though

posted using tapatalk


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I know you already made your choice, but I went from a 2012 GTI to a 2013 Beetle R-Line and I love it! The bug is so much fun to drive, plus going through neighborhoods and watching kids play slug bug is always amusing :laugh:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Only difference between yours and mine is the badges and front bumper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBeats (Apr 16, 2014)

IndyTTom said:


> Get it tuned and you won't miss the torque any longer


Let me put some miles on it first. I barely have 2k miles on it. Then I'll probably take it up to stage 2. :laugh:


----------



## BumbleBeats (Apr 16, 2014)

AGLI2NV said:


> Cash lol. Almost done with financing. Should
> Be out of here soon!
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I wanted a red beetle, but the fender edition only came in black.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BumbleBeats said:


> Let me put some miles on it first. I barely have 2k miles on it. Then I'll probably take it up to stage 2. :laugh:


Mine Had 1406 miles on it when I went to Stage 1. Best upgrade ever. The performance difference is like day and night. Didn't go to Stage 2 until around 4k miles but the difference 
is very minimal between Stage 1 and Stage 2. Almost a bit disappointing. I would go to Stage 1 first. There is no charge upgrading from Stage 1 to Stage 2 on the Software side.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Mine Had 1406 miles on it when I went to Stage 1. Best upgrade ever. The performance difference is like day and night. Didn't go to Stage 2 until around 4k miles but the difference
> is very minimal between Stage 1 and Stage 2. Almost a bit disappointing. I would go to Stage 1 first. There is no charge upgrading from Stage 1 to Stage 2 on the Software side.


I'm going stage 1 as soon as I order my turbo back exhaust. How many miles you have now and how is your clutch? Unless you have dsg I guess lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

IndyTTom said:


> Mine Had 1406 miles on it when I went to Stage 1. Best upgrade ever. The performance difference is like day and night. Didn't go to Stage 2 until around 4k miles but the difference
> is very minimal between Stage 1 and Stage 2. Almost a bit disappointing. I would go to Stage 1 first. There is no charge upgrading from Stage 1 to Stage 2 on the Software side.


^ this, go stage one, be happy with the platform, i was about to go k04, add a ton of toys (RVC, rear sway, golf r brakes) but realized at that point i might as well get a quicker car. Stage 1 is just perfect :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

VWNDAHS said:


> ^ this, go stage one, be happy with the platform, i was about to go k04, add a ton of toys (RVC, rear sway, golf r brakes) but realized at that point i might as well get a quicker car. Stage 1 is just perfect :thumbup:


Very Wise! :thumbup: You can spend another 20k or more just modding the heck out of the car and still not be satisfied. Regardless what you do after, the Stage 1 Tune for this car will be the Best Bang for the Buck. Everything else you may add
after may enhance the tune but doesn't compare. Oh sure you can add intercoolers, Bigger Turbos, Downpipe, Cat Back, TurboBack, Big Brakes, Coil Overs, Sway Bars, Engine Mounts etc etc. But VWNDAHS is right. By the time you add it all up you can slap
your head and say" I could have had a V-8"  or a Porsche or an Audi etc. But I get it that Modding your ride is half the fun. Just make sure you have another car while your are working on the Beetle and don't make it a Garage Queen. Enjoy it.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

AGLI2NV said:


> I'm going stage 1 as soon as I order my turbo back exhaust. How many miles you have now and how is your clutch? Unless you have dsg I guess lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With Turbo Back exhaust you can actually go Stage II. I only got the APR Downpipe and kept the stock Cat Back. I didn't want excessive noise. Quiet is actually nice for a change. 
Clutch you say. Well, if you are going Stage II make sure there is money in you budget for a more heavy duty clutch. I upgraded my clutch to the HSTuning RSR clutch and all I can say is WOW.
Huge difference between the Mushy stock clutch and a decent performance clutch. This thing crabs like a mule and just wants to shred those tires. See, how one thing leads to another. 
Wheelhop will also be your problem after even the Stage 1 tune. I upgraded my lower dogbone mount to a HPA 75a core Interlock mount. Got rid of the wheel hop but wheel spin is another
issue especially with the traction control off. For now I have exhausted my modding budget but I am sure the MOD Bug will bite me again and no Antibiotic in the world can cure this disease.


----------



## GSR-Gman (Mar 26, 2014)

*did someone say R-line???? boom!! yesssss!!*

:screwy:


LC6X said:


> I know you already made your choice, but I went from a 2012 GTI to a 2013 Beetle R-Line and I love it! The bug is so much fun to drive, plus going through neighborhoods and watching kids play slug bug is always amusing :laugh:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

AGLI2NV said:


> is this normal in the beetles? Gti never went above 210.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have the Oil Temp Gauge on the left? That's where my Boost gauge sits. Hmm, very strange. Anyway, the Beetle's Oil temp will be running higher than the GTI's 
Normal is about 220 after spirited driving etc. Some people have even reported it peaking around 240 in hot weather climates (100+ degrees out) Most report 220-230 on 
a warm summer day. 

I believe cooler is better and I might invest in an oil cooler sometime down the road.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

IndyTTom said:


> You have the Oil Temp Gauge on the left? That's where my Boost gauge sits. Hmm, very strange.


My car is setup from factory:
Oil Temp - Stopwatch - Boost Gauge

I would like my boost gauge to be on the left tho.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> My car is setup from factory:
> Oil Temp - Stopwatch - Boost Gauge
> 
> I would like my boost gauge to be on the left tho.


This is how mine is. Wonder how hard it would be to switch them? I would like it to be boost - oil - stopwatch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

IndyTTom said:


> Very Wise! :thumbup: You can spend another 20k or more just modding the heck out of the car and still not be satisfied. Regardless what you do after, the Stage 1 Tune for this car will be the Best Bang for the Buck. Everything else you may add
> after may enhance the tune but doesn't compare. Oh sure you can add intercoolers, Bigger Turbos, Downpipe, Cat Back, TurboBack, Big Brakes, Coil Overs, Sway Bars, Engine Mounts etc etc. But VWNDAHS is right. By the time you add it all up you can slap
> your head and say" I could have had a V-8"  or a Porsche or an Audi etc. But I get it that Modding your ride is half the fun. Just make sure you have another car while your are working on the Beetle and don't make it a Garage Queen. Enjoy it.


yeah... um... about that porsche comment 

That's exactly what I did. When you begin to consider spending 5k on a beetle (FMIC, k04, rvc, rear sway) and then reason grabs you by the man parts you realize 5k is also a downpayment on a super car which is perfect, stock. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

VWNDAHS said:


> yeah... um... about that porsche comment
> 
> That's exactly what I did. When you begin to consider spending 5k on a beetle (FMIC, k04, rvc, rear sway) and then reason grabs you by the man parts you realize 5k is also a downpayment on a super car which is perfect, stock. :thumbup:


But where is the fun in that?  Besides, if anything goes wrong with that "Super Car" even stock, it will cost you a fortune to fix. Anybody can drive a Porsche. But it takes a certain type of person to drive a Beetle ;-)


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

IndyTTom said:


> But where is the fun in that?  Besides, if anything goes wrong with that "Super Car" even stock, it will cost you a fortune to fix. Anybody can drive a Porsche. But it takes a certain type of person to drive a Beetle ;-)


meh not really, CPO 100,000 mi warranty for the win. I will say the beetle still gets more looks than the 911 Turbo :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> meh not really, CPO 100,000 mi warranty for the win. I will say the beetle still gets more looks than the 911 Turbo :thumbup:


That's what beetle owners like to think, 911 turbo catches everyone's eyes!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about going the other way. My Turbo Bug is great, but due to the sloped rear hatch, I can't get my bike in without taking off the front wheel (of the bike, not the car  ). Considering going to a used GTI MkVI. 

Anyone gone that direction?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

TypeSH said:


> I'm thinking about going the other way. My Turbo Bug is great, but due to the sloped rear hatch, I can't get my bike in without taking off the front wheel (of the bike, not the car  ). Considering going to a used GTI MkVI.
> 
> Anyone gone that direction?


I know where there is a really clean CSG 6MT for sale lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

TypeSH said:


> I'm thinking about going the other way. My Turbo Bug is great, but due to the sloped rear hatch, I can't get my bike in without taking off the front wheel (of the bike, not the car  ). Considering going to a used GTI MkVI.
> 
> Anyone gone that direction?


i did the same in my R32... quick release front wheel ftw


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

TypeSH said:


> I'm thinking about going the other way. My Turbo Bug is great, but due to the sloped rear hatch, I can't get my bike in without taking off the front wheel (of the bike, not the car  ). Considering going to a used GTI MkVI.
> 
> Anyone gone that direction?


GTI's are a dime a dozen. Not sure what the attraction is. It's too blocky and there are so many of that type of hatchbacks out there. It gets lost in the shuffle. A Beetle on the other hand is an Icon with 
a shape that is ageless. More people notice a Beetle than any other car in it's class. Regardless of what year Beetle you own. It's a car that will be recognized and remembered for eternity. 
Why not put a Bike Rack on top of your roof? Or get one of those quick connect Trailer hitch bike racks. Those are pretty cool and very easy on and off.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TypeSH said:


> I'm thinking about going the other way. My Turbo Bug is great, but due to the sloped rear hatch, I can't get my bike in without taking off the front wheel (of the bike, not the car  ). Considering going to a used GTI MkVI.
> 
> Anyone gone that direction?


I haven't but I will after I'm done with this beetle. Yea the beetle is cooler looking out of the box, but it doesn't compare to the GTI when it comes to quality and how it handles. Personally unless they start building (in Germany) something ridiculous in the beetle package I'll stick to GTI's and R's in the future!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I haven't but I will after I'm done with this beetle. Yea the beetle is cooler looking out of the box, but it doesn't compare to the GTI when it comes to quality and how it handles. Personally unless they start building (in Germany) something ridiculous in the beetle package I'll stick to GTI's and R's in the future!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


You put too much time and effort into your Beetle to give up on it now.  Sure, it's not going to be a track car or race car by any means but that's not why you buy a Beetle in the first place. It's sporty enough and handles fairly well right out of the box.
Perhaps not as tight as a GTI but then again we knew that going in. I owned a GTI and it was an okay car but I never really liked it all that much. I just don't like the dime a dozen boxy hatchback look. Now, if they ever bring the Scirocco into the US I would
probably buy one in a heart beat but they can keep the GTI. I am very happy with the Beetle and with a few mods it can be a very fun car to drive. Just added the Whiteline Adjustable Rear Sway Bar and that made a huge difference in how the car corners.
Overall I have no complains about the Beetle. It's been a great car in the 12 months I have owned it.


----------

